

DDD on .Net - Project example of Microsoft Spain - NicoJuicy
http://microsoftnlayerapp.codeplex.com/

======
NicoJuicy
An example of an "enterprisy application" for .Net .

A great app that hasn't got the support it deserves (might i say) and because
of some discussions on Visual Studio (or .Net) here on Hacker News, i just
wanted to add this link to show what i really like about .Net.

The example created of Microsoft Spain is awesome, and you shouldn't forget
the work of Scott Hanselman, eg. his book:
[http://nerddinner.codeplex.com/](http://nerddinner.codeplex.com/) if you
care.

Great source code to learn from to :-)

PS. On the top you can see some open source code from stackoverflow, which
analyzes your SQL queries (eg. duplicates / longitude

PS2. On top of the nerddinner page on
[http://www.nerddinner.com](http://www.nerddinner.com) you can analyze sql
queries,it's called mini-profiler and it's an open source package created by
the team of stackoverflow :-)

~~~
teh_klev
I'd have a scan of Oren Eini's multi-part review of this app before getting
too excited about that "enterprisey" app.

Here's parts 1 and 2:

[http://ayende.com/blog/19457/review-microsoft-n-layer-app-
sa...](http://ayende.com/blog/19457/review-microsoft-n-layer-app-sample-
part-i)

[http://ayende.com/blog/27649/review-microsoft-n-layer-app-
sa...](http://ayende.com/blog/27649/review-microsoft-n-layer-app-sample-part-
ii-getting-lost-in-the-architecture)

The remainder of the reviews are in July 2011's blog posts. I think the
conclusion is that's over-engineered junk.

~~~
NicoJuicy
I already read that and the author is wrong about the "big picture".

I quote: "If it is a simple business scenario, it doesn’t need DDD."

The application doesn't explain how to build a contacts manager or something.
It explains how to do the DDD-design in .Net, so yes, it's over-engineered for
it's current application, that's the whole point.

You can learn about the architecture here :
[http://download.microsoft.com/download/9/F/A/9FA4753A-FC8A-4...](http://download.microsoft.com/download/9/F/A/9FA4753A-FC8A-40DE-9EFA-
CCAFB4C835FC/DDDNLayeredNET40ArchitectureGuideMicrosoft160513.zip) please read
that first before breaking it down ;-)

